# Gradient Question



## herb (Oct 10, 2012)

I searched the book and Adobe's site, did not find any info on how best to use the Gradient tool.

I have been stumbling a long, selecting the tool, going to the top of the image, holding the mouse down and pulling the mouse so as to 
include the sky, which I generally want to improve.

That said, I am getting some wild things showing up, very dark sky, some odd angles of dark/light, etc.

Where does one find instructions on this??


----------



## Tony Jay (Oct 11, 2012)

I will suggest a reference source shortly for you.

I will say that the best way to learn is to practice and play - in the way that you are doing.
The insight that you gain will far outweigh a reference.
Victoria's book does mention how to control the angle of the gradient mask (try reading from page 469) as well as how to control the intensity of the effect.
Another source for you to consider is the Lightroom 4 video tutorial series from Luminous Landscape - that is well worth the purchase.

If using the gradient mask tool continues to be a problem for you why not post some screenshots of images that you are editing so that we can see what you done and advise you appropriately.

Regards

Tony Jay


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 11, 2012)

You might find this video helps too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrAxOcFvsG8


----------



## herb (Oct 11, 2012)

Victoria Bampton said:


> You might find this video helps too: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RrAxOcFvsG8



Bless ye, Victoria- I have  not forgotten about your print.   I won an honorable mention at a show last weekend, there were entries from 20 states, so I am pumped!

The video was a big help.


----------



## herb (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks Tony that helped.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Oct 12, 2012)

Congratulations Herb!


----------



## Glenn NK (Oct 18, 2012)

By Googling "use lightoom gradient tool", or "lightroom gradient video", etc. there are quite a few resources available.


----------



## bobrobert (Oct 18, 2012)

This one is very good.

http://tv.adobe.com/watch/the-compl...-filter-and-adjustment-brush-in-lightroom-4-/


----------

